# Unhealthier when housed up



## Alaska (Jan 1, 2010)

Mostly because I live in Alaska, I guess. I know it's a bad excuse, but it's really cold here in the winter. Not much to do outside other than walking, which does get a little boring. 

However, I've only been here for a little bit, and already I have gained a few pounds in fat, not muscle, my lungs are outta shape, I constantly feel crappy (both because of the isolation AND not taking care of myself), and it's just no good. 

I know quitting my smoking habits would help my lungs, but hey... 

I AM going to start walking until it's warm enough (and less snowy) to just bike everyday, but what are some indoor exercises I can just do in my room to help lose the flab and weight, and gain more endurance, a bit of muscle, and just overall tightening up?

Also, whenever I'm up here, I'm always smoking dank, and the super munchies ov death don't fucking help. So maybe when I get the munchies, I should just drink enough water to suppress my ravenous hunger?

Basically, I just want to be ready for when I head out again (and stay out, actually!) this spring/summer. Can't run away from cops and haul my dog onto the trains with the body of a 70 year old! 

Any tips?


----------



## Ivy (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, push ups and crunches (NOT sit ups) are pretty awesome. Depending on how you angle your arms, you can work different muscles. When you do crunches, you can lift your feet up an inch or two off the ground for more difficulty. For your legs, try putting one leg in front of the other and bending down with the rear leg, sort of a "kneeling before the king" type of position. Jumping jacks are good as is just plain ol' walking. Make sure you stretch real good and drink lots of water to keep limber. Also, if you've got music, why not try dancing? You may look silly, but no one has to see.


----------



## compass (Jan 1, 2010)

Handstand pushups, dips, hindu pushups, pushups, pull ups, chin ups, one leg squats, squats, burpees, leg lifts, crunches, high jumps, jump rope, stretching, yoga, etc...


----------



## Dirty Rig (Jan 1, 2010)

I have the same problem, Alaska. And it doesn't help that, while I'm not vegan, a lot of my roaddawgs are, so when I'm ramblin, I'm eating a lot more raw fruits and vegetables, and start to came more about my physical well-being. I also tend to be eating more multi-vitamins and use naturally-occuring medicines. Considering all that, it's not surprising that a more relaxed lifestyle results in good ol' fashioned American lethargy haha


----------



## yarn and glue (Jan 2, 2010)

man, I feel much the same way. It's counter-intuitive, because I know a lot of the more self-destructive traveling kids sort of let themselves go whilst on the road -- and then patch up / recuperate in their home-bum spot during the off season. But every time I try taking an off season from traveling, staying with a friend or with my mom, I end up hating myself and devolving into something I'm not proud of. Not physically nor mentally. 

The good news is, being briefly in the pits always reminds me why I started traveling in the first place -- it keeps me (relatively) sane and happy. Here's to eating healthiest out of dumpsters, and sleeping soundest on the ground . . .


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 2, 2010)

For the munchies I suggest a raw veggie spread. For real. After a couple days it'll taste like junk food. Throw some dip in there and you're all set man! Some fuckin peanut butter and celery for the some added protein. Add that with what Compass and Ivy said and you can (atleast I can) smoke all I want and not go wrong (getting sloth-ish, that is).


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 3, 2010)

one thing I can add is that being housed up for more than a week or two starts to make my mental state deteriorate. it prolly doesn't help that I'm bi polar either


----------



## Alaska (Jan 9, 2010)

yarn and glue said:


> man, I feel much the same way. It's counter-intuitive, because I know a lot of the more self-destructive traveling kids sort of let themselves go whilst on the road -- and then patch up / recuperate in their home-bum spot during the off season. But every time I try taking an off season from traveling, staying with a friend or with my mom, I end up hating myself and devolving into something I'm not proud of. Not physically nor mentally.
> 
> The good news is, being briefly in the pits always reminds me why I started traveling in the first place -- it keeps me (relatively) sane and happy. Here's to eating healthiest out of dumpsters, and sleeping soundest on the ground . . .




Amen! People get so weirded out when I choose to sleep on the floor or outside instead of on a shitty boxspring mattress. They ask so much, that they get angry that I don't give them an answer. I for one, just like it more because it reminds me that this housed-up bullshit will end. 

But yeah. I gotta get food stamps so I can get all the veggies and fruits I would ever need. And for the munchies tip, thank you! That's definitely a problem, as I am an avid stoner.

Time to get back in shape!


----------



## smellsea (Jan 13, 2010)

i have this issue, and it doesn't help that to get home i was hitch hiking and was kind of living at a truck stop day to day.. wich leads to alot of free fast food, be it a kick down or dumpster score, so once i get home i'm a little extra flabby. i've just been drinking extra water and doing crunches.. and i think they are called pilates? when you lay on your side and raise your leg up as high as you can as many times as you can. i don't know but after a week of doing them every day i can deffinitly feel the difference.
my mental state from being at home base is in fucking shambles, and as much as i read write draw or play guitar i can't seem to fucking shake it. expecially with trying to stop drinking, getting stoned is my only escape, and yeah, i'm a victim of the munchies as well... maybe vitamins would be key for depression. i don't know, or a nicer set of people to put myself around.


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I've also found that I'm a lot healthier when on the road. Whenever I'm housed up for a while I get sick much more often and am constantly depressed as well.


----------



## sprout (Jan 26, 2010)

I definitely had a better immune system when I was traveling. I didn't have so much as a cold this past year. Since I have been stationary, however, I have been hit with myriad ailments, including my first case of lice.


----------



## Alaska (Feb 16, 2010)

Aye. Not fun. I've recently developed chest pains and shit. Though, lice happens all the time on the road. Kinda funny.


----------



## Tare (Feb 16, 2010)

I try to work out everyday, on the road and off. I have a pretty strict regimen, and to what most people is hard, but i'll list it cause i belive in ya! Well first off, i study kung-fu, so theres that whole deal practicing forms body conditioning( hardening parts of your body, by way of tree), but i recommend yoga to my mom, and everyone and anyone who will listen. It's gotten bad publicity because of hippies, but i feel like shit when i don't do it in the mornings, it makes a big difference in your overall well being. Think about it, you stretch, more oxygen gets to more parts of your body= the better your gonna feel, your muscles need oxygen just like your lungs. Work at your own pace, but it's imperative you push yourself, or you won't see to many results, you get what ou put in. Always perform whatever movement correctly, especially crunches make sure the forms correct, no chin touching chest, arms spread. I do upside down headstand to handstand pushups, against a wall, which works the whole core, but focuses on the arms shoulder and back. then i'll do a set of crunches till i can't do anymore, and after that i do kung-fu stance training exercises which strengthing primarly your core and legs. Then i go back to arms with pull ups or diamoond pushups, the point is to do sequential sets for arms core and legs, to keep it all balanced, and rotate those. Thats some of my personal workout, but just starting you can do basic pushups, then crunches, then squats, and just go throught the cycle till you can't anymore. Then of course stretch, very important, just as important as pre-stretch, because in order for you to get the most bang for your buck, it boils down again to the muscles you just worked out, that are all tight, to have acess to oxygen in order to build the muscle back up,( because thats what your doing when you work them out is breaking down the muscle). As far as smoking trees and munchies, i usually breakdance after i smoke, then pigout after that, so i feeled justified,( i need my calories:blush but maybe you can workout in the morning,( most optimal time), then smoke and have breakfast? I know that stuff about the veggies and dip is fucking true though!


----------



## JahDucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive lost a lot of weight since I got here. The walking in the snow may suck but thats just it. No pain no gain. I had to do high knees for one mile to the grocery store and back every week. Any little ventures in between I was on a moose hunt in the city. (I love following the track trying to find where they are posted up)


----------



## bmb (Feb 22, 2010)

i feel it can go both ways. you can get really drunk/high on the streets and eat fat and do nothing and you can do the same indoors(huge generalization, I know). I try to find a happy medium for when I'm outside and for when I'm living indoors(which of course is usually in the winter)...but i do admit i get lazy faster indoors because of my addiction to movies/tv/internet,etc,but i eat dankass food and tend to do more exercises other than walking. I got back up north(NYC/NJ)early January and i go out probably 7 days out of the week and walk a lot(unless its a blizzard), i dunno, that's my two cents on the matter.


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 22, 2010)

I used to run cross country for high school, and one thing that my friend (whom got grounded regularly from practice by his parents) would do when stuck at home is just jog in place for about twenty minutes. the kid was passionate for running beyond most high schoolers thats for sure.

our team also ran year long, every day, no matter what. if it snowed you would still see the cross team running in shorts and tshirts across the city. but then again michigan weather is not alaskan weather. i would suggest wearing something more than shorts lol.

but there is another story told at our team's meetings of a famous marathon runner from Serajevo who was placed under house arrest for something or other. and he trained for his marathons by running up and down his stair case for hours on end every day. He ran in the olympics without anyhting more than training in his house and from what i remember he pwned the competition.

so being stuck at home shouldnt really stop anyone who is truely passionate about their health. Just do what you can to exercise in your house, or just tough the cold. its possible, just do it smart.


----------

